

Rust 0.1: first alpha version of the Rust programming language - mbrubeck
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-dev/2012-January/001256.html

======
bendotc
For more info, the main website is at: <http://www.rust-lang.org/>

They recently added a tutorial: <http://doc.rust-lang.org/doc/tutorial.html>

Of specific interest to language nerds may be the recent addition of
interfaces (<http://doc.rust-lang.org/doc/tutorial.html#interfaces>), which
cover some of the same ground as both C++ classes and inheritance as well as
Haskell's typeclasses.

~~~
jamii
> as well as Haskell's typeclasses

But lexically scoped, thankfully.

------
kibwen
It appears that Pipermail mangled the Github link, leading to a discouraging
404. Try this instead:

<http://github.com/mozilla/rust/>

For anyone who's been on the fence while waiting for the language to solidify,
this release is a great opportunity to jump in and contribute. It looks to be
mainly optimization, library development, documentation, and tooling from this
point forward.

